# No Quidditch in the next Harry Potter movie?!



## Swordlady (Aug 31, 2006)

Say it ain't so!  Mugglenet posted this audio clip of Rupert Grint (Ron Weasley), who stated that the "Order of the Phoenix" movie isn't going to have any Quidditch: http://media.mugglenet.com/20060829-rupertnoquidditch/rupert_noquidditch.mp3

Granted, OoTP has over 900 pages, but they _can't_ cut out Quidditch.  It was a big part of the story, and was a major character builder for Ron.  He finally came out of Harry's shadow a bit.  So it looks like character development is going to suffer again, like the GoF movie.

I hate to say this, but I think OoTP is going to suck.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2006)

WHAT.....NO QUIDDITCH!!!!!!   :ticked::flammad:


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 31, 2006)

That is nearly as shocking Peter Jackson leaving out Tom Bombadil and the journey through the barrow downs (LOTR) which was great material for special effects and was an excellent part of the story.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 31, 2006)

WHAT?!?!  that is so, so wrong!


----------



## Carol (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 31, 2006)

how can you have harry potter nad no quiddictch!!!!:idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> That is nearly as shocking Peter Jackson leaving out Tom Bombadil and the journey through the barrow downs (LOTR) which was great material for special effects and was an excellent part of the story.



Nah, he was right to leave that out. But Quidditch...that's different!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 31, 2006)

They need to bring Chris Columbus back as the director.  The quality of the Harry Potter movies went down drastically after CoS, though PoA was okay.  GoF cut out WAY too much character development - not to mention the Quidditch World Cup.  I'm still made about them cutting the match out.

This isn't just a "sport" we're talking about.  Much of Harry's and Ron's character development (and Ginny's to a lesser degree) happened on the Quidditch field.  Cutting that out of the OoTP movie is going to lead to serious deficiencies in the next movie (that is, if the movie franchise is still around).  Not to mention that Quidditch is one of the coolest things about the books.

I'm still going to catch the movie during the opening weekend.  Though I probably will end up complaining during the entire flick.  :cuss:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I'm still going to catch the movie during the opening weekend.  Though I probably will end up complaining during the entire flick.  :cuss:


Gee now you know how I felt about the first three prequels to Star Wars.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Though I probably will end up complaining during the entire flick. :cuss:


Ah, so you're one of those people I throw popcorn at?


----------



## BushidoUK (Sep 1, 2006)

Wouldnt it be better if they left out all the characters and plots, then they could put something in that adults could enjoy? 










(Irony present in this post)


----------



## Sam (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, mugglenet reported this twice. You must've missed the first one.

Edit: does anyone else remember Rita Skeeter telling Hermione that "The prophet exists to sell itself, you silly girl"

Same with the movies.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Ah, so you're one of those people I throw popcorn at?



Actually...I'm the one who usually shushes others during a movie.  I very rarely talk during movies.  The only time when I *did* was while watching the Star Wars prequels (though it was more groaning than talking) and the last Star Trek movie, "Nemesis".  Although the friends I went with also did their share of talking, because that movie SUCKED.  The other three people in the movie theater didn't mind our talking.  I kid you not; it was the opening weekend for "Nemesis", and there were only eight of us in the theater.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Yeah, mugglenet reported this twice. You must've missed the first one.
> 
> Edit: does anyone else remember Rita Skeeter telling Hermione that "The prophet exists to sell itself, you silly girl"
> 
> Same with the movies.



I haven't read Mugglenet in a while, which was probably why I missed this bit of news the first time around.

I don't remember Rita Skeeter interacting with Hermione at all in the GoF movie, another thing I was mad about.  But, yeah...the Harry Potter movies will sell themselves, regardless of the quality of the product.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank GOD!


----------



## Sam (Sep 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> *I don't remember Rita Skeeter interacting with Hermione at all in the GoF movie*, another thing I was mad about. But, yeah...the Harry Potter movies will sell themselves, regardless of the quality of the product.


 
...it was from the book.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> ...it was from the book.



Oh yeah, that explains it.  Another important plot device that the GoF movie jettisoned.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Actually...I'm the one who usually shushes others during a movie.  I very rarely talk during movies.


Reminds me of when I went to see The Last Samurai on opening day with my son.  There were two guys sitting one seat to my right that started the movie out with their own sarcastic commentary.  I told them to "Shut up or take their commentary outside" loud enough half the theater turned around.   They quited down after some minor threats from them and some hard looks from me and then they started talking amongst themselves about cutting someone (assuming directed at me).  Needless to say, after the movie I stood up first and slightly turned toward them and they both bolted out the other side of the row, nearly stumbling over each other.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 2, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Reminds me of when I went to see The Last Samurai on opening day with my son. There were two guys sitting one seat to my right that started the movie out with their own sarcastic commentary. I told them to "Shut up or take their commentary outside" loud enough half the theater turned around.  They quited down after some minor threats from them and some hard looks from me and then they started talking amongst themselves about cutting someone (assuming directed at me). Needless to say, after the movie I stood up first and slightly turned toward them and they both bolted out the other side of the row, nearly stumbling over each other.


 
hehe , go bigshadow!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 28, 2006)

Preview photos of the cast of The Order Of The Phoenix... 
Pretty kewl stuff if you ask me...  Dang those kids are growing! 

1. Evanna Lynch as Luna Lovegood, William Melling as Nigel and Alfred Enoch as Dean Thomas 

2. Bonnie Wright as Ginny Weasley, Shefali Chowdhury as Parvati Patil, Oliver Phelps as George Weasley, Afshan Azad as Padma Patil, Katie Leung as Cho Chang, James Phelps as Fred Weasley  (those Phelps/Weasley twins are getting big!) 

3. Daniel Radcliffe as Harry Potter, Matthew Lewis as Neville Longbottom, Emma Watson as Hermione Granger, Rupert Grint as Ron Weasley

4. (everybody say booo- hisss) Imelda Staunton as Dolores Umbridge 

5. Emma Watson as Hermione Granger, Rupert Grint as Won Weasley, Daniel Radcliff as Hairy Pothead.


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> 5. Emma Watson as Hermione Granger, Rupert Grint as Won Weasley, Daniel Radcliff as Hairy Pothead.


 
_*Hairy Pothead*_  ???


----------



## Kreth (Sep 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> _*Hairy Pothead*_ ???


...and the Sorceror's stoned.


----------



## exile (Sep 28, 2006)

Kreth said:


> ...and the Sorceror's stoned.



:-O

Love it!


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 28, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> (those Phelps/Weasley twins are getting big!)




I wondered how things would work... the Potter books are based on one school year (one year of aging), but the movies are roughly two years apart (some are less). I've wondered if by the time they get to year 7 they start looking 20ish, not consistent w/ the books... I guess they can do alot with makeup and such, but hard to hide height  Then again, they do wonders w/ Hagrid...


----------



## Kreth (Sep 28, 2006)

Maybe this time we'll get to see Emma Watson show off more of her acting range than "scared" and "bitchy." :lol: And what's with the bags under her eyes in pic #3? Late night cast party, Emma?


----------



## barriecusvein (Sep 28, 2006)

Kreth said:


> And what's with the bags under her eyes in pic #3? Late night cast party, Emma?



she likes to hit the beer when she parties, which is somewhat wrong given shes only 16.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 28, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Maybe this time we'll get to see Emma Watson show off more of her acting range than "scared" and "bitchy." :lol:


 
I just want to see her deck Malfoy again.  :uhyeah:


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 28, 2006)

barriecusvein said:


> she likes to hit the beer when she parties, which is somewhat wrong given shes only 16.



Whats the drinking age in the UK?


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 28, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> Whats the drinking age in the UK?


 
The drinking age in the UK is 18.  Emma Watson also got "virtually" slapped for her boozing ways: http://movies.go.com/slapoftheday?columnid=760726

Not a good example for her young fans, IMHO.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 28, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> The drinking age in the UK is 18.  Emma Watson also got "virtually" slapped for her boozing ways: http://movies.go.com/slapoftheday?columnid=760726
> 
> Not a good example for her young fans, IMHO.



yeah, probably not a good example.  However, I would hate to be Ms. Watson and have every move I ever make looked at under a microscope and perhaps blown out of proportion.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 28, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> I just want to see her deck Malfoy again. :uhyeah:


me  2!!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 28, 2006)

Lisa said:


> yeah, probably not a good example. However, I would hate to be Ms. Watson and have every move I ever make looked at under a microscope and perhaps blown out of proportion.


 
'Tis the unfortunate price of fame.  Look at what happened to Drew Barrymore after E.T.  Wasn't she in rehab when she was Ms. Watson's age?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 28, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> 'Tis the unfortunate price of fame.  Look at what happened to Drew Barrymore after E.T.  Wasn't she in rehab when she was Ms. Watson's age?



Yup.  Maybe even sooner.


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh jesus.

Let the girl have a beer.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 29, 2006)

I actually have been rethinking this whole "drinking age" issue, which is why I started this thread in the Study: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39455

Drew Barrymore was drinking alcohol and using cocaine at age nine - and ended up in rehab by her early teens.  River Phoenix died of a drug overdose at age 23.  And don't get me started on the child actors from Diff'rent Strokes.

Generally, child actors and actresses who start using drugs and alcohol at a young age don't fare very well.


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> Generally, child actors and actresses who start using drugs and alcohol at a young age don't fare very well.


 

You only hear about the ones who go CRAZY with it. I think a great number of 15/16/17 year olds drink occassionally - child star or not - and nothing ever happens to them - and maybe they're just smart enough not to do it in front of cameras.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 29, 2006)

Sam said:


> maybe *they're just smart enough not to do it in front of cameras.*


 
Maybe I just have a low opinion of famous people in general, but it seems like too many of them have no qualms about behaving badly in public.  

Seriously, though...perhaps we can continue this discussion in the Study?  Now back to Pothead...I mean _Potter_...


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=7&id=38509











*Will Watson Leave Potter?

*Is she in or out? Emma Watson, who has played Hermione Granger in the first five _Harry Potter_ movies, may bow out of the sixth, according to a report on the _DigitalSpy.co.uk_ Web site. 

Watson has hinted that she may not take part in the final two _Harry Potter_ movies. The 16-year-old is currently filming the fifth film in the series, _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_, but has admitted that the time involved may lead to her having to forgo the final parts.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=7&id=38509
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I was under the impression that the kids (and adult actors) were all under contract to finish the movies. If this is the case then Watson will hurt her career with that breech of contract if she leaves. 
The world waits with baited breath.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought they had only committed for the first 5 movies.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you are right Kacey, only the first 5 movies are under contract.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2006)

It would be a shame if she left!


----------



## Kreth (Oct 5, 2006)

arnisador said:


> It would be a shame if she left!


Why? Now they can find someone who actually has some acting range...


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 5, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Why? Now they can find someone who actually has some acting range...


 
LOL!!  

She isnt bad.  She is only a child.  I prefer her than I do the character in the book.  In the book Hermoine is a pain which bugs me at most times but Emma does a great job to me on the screen of her I guess b/c she is less annoying on screen as opposed to the book.


----------

